# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Mac OS  >  Apple выпустила первое обновление Snow Leopard

## SDA

Компания Apple менее чем через две недели после выхода Snow Leopard выпустила обновление этой системы — 10.6.1. Обновление включает улучшения стабильности, совместимости и безопасности. Его можно скачать как через центр обновления, так и напрямую по ссылке на веб-сайте производителя. 

Согласно документации к обновлению, были внесены следующие доработки: улучшена совместимость с 3G-модемами Sierra Wireless, улучшена совместимость с принтерами, исправлена ошибка внезапной остановки воспроизведения DVD, исправлена ошибка с удалением элементов в меню Dock, исправлены ошибки в работе почтового клиента, Flash Player обновлен до версии 10.0.32.18 и другое.

Компания также выпустила обновления для Mac OS X Server, Leopard, Tiger Server для компьютеров на базе процессоров Power и Intel, а также новую прошивку для компьютеров iMac с видеокартами ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro и ATI Radeon HD 2400 XT, работающими под управлением операционной системы Apple Mac OS X 10.5.2 и выше. 

http://cnews.ru/news/line/index.shtml?2009/09/11/361461

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

